# What is your MBTI type and which type has hurt you/broke your heart?



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

It's as the title says so let's see who can let down their pride and voice it. 

I am an ENFP and a fellow ENFP hurt me. You can say we were two sides of the same coin and played each other and push the other's buttons.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

ISTJ that was dumped by INFP three years ago? Wouldn't call it super heart-broken though. Irritated, but moved on. I've had worse encounters but I didn't know their type.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

ENFP. The two that truly managed to break my heart were and infj and an intj.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

INFP

an INFJ did it. it felt like she changed into a completely different person almost overnight


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

INFJ. 

An INTP broke my heart, but he didn't do anything wrong. I was just a bitch at handling rejection.

An ISTP manipulated the shit out of me, after he earned my trust completely. That hurt a lot.

... That's it.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

OoOoh, I like this topic. 

*ESFP
*
*ESFJ* - Betrayal by an extreme lack of consideration as to what effect their actions would have on me in the future. It certainly wasn't a purposeful betrayal, but turned out that way.
*INFJ* - He was bipolar in a way that made him come off as a sociopath (he may have even been one; I could basically check every box on a sociopathy symptoms test with this guy, but I'm still hesitant to slap the label on him). He didn't hurt me severely, but he wasted a year or two of my time. I liked him because he was interesting, when his tricks got old and started hurting too bad, I was gone.


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm still struggling between being an isfj/infj

my ex said he was an istj - i'm not sure if that is true.
He lied to me - hurting me
I broke up with him - hurting him
I didn't want to talk about it afterwards - I hurt him again

Not the one that hurt me the most but I don't know any of the other peoples types.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

I left my first boyfriend (ESTP) behind when I moved to another city, my impression was that he enjoyed the sex but didn't care that much for the relationship. It was smooth sailing with his wonderful body, if only the problems with the rather cold body owner could be eliminated by installing a more compatible software, or at least an update.

Then I had an accident and was hospitalized for months, and finally met my next girlfriend among the staff, but he, the medical student, had just switched me off for his convenience though he knew that I was still in love with him. Instead of killing me I went to the next bathhouse and got an expert blow job by a friendly Englishman. 

Some years later the body owner suddenly resurfaced for no obvious reason, and he said nothing about the past. When I brought him to the subway station he winked and said “I will call you” which obviously meant “Don't call me, it's over”. Only later I realized that he had come to switch me on again, but he was too proud to say a single word about the past.

His name is still part of one of my passwords, and now that I know his MBTI I realize that when I was away I was nonexistent for him while absence doesn't matter much for me as I mostly live in the future.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

ISFJ

i think he was INxJ


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I never get hurt because i don't have feelings


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I never get hurt because i don't have feelings


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

MolaMola said:


> ENFP. The two that truly managed to break my heart were and infj and an intj.


Story time please! :shocked:


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

deathcakes said:


> INFJ.
> 
> An INTP broke my heart, but he didn't do anything wrong. I was just a bitch at handling rejection.
> 
> ...


I hope you got even with that ISTP and whooped his sorry ass.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Alassea Telrunya said:


>


Lol xD


----------



## WhoIsJake (Jun 2, 2015)

I dread the day my ENTJ girl and I split. It's going to hurt. And she can be so petty, I know she will try to inflict as much pain as possible.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

WhoIsJake said:


> I dread the day my ENTJ girl and I split. It's going to hurt. And she can be so petty, I know she will try to inflict as much pain as possible.


That already sounds like an unhealthy relationship. I say sever ties as soon as possible.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ouch. Im an enfp/estp that's how cool i am. So in breaking my heart well, is crying considered breaking your heart?! Okay my ex broke my heart because 

My intp bf get another girl because I'm so ugly huhu

Then my esfj ex get another girl because I'm so lame huhuhu. Im such a thinker type he feels like im useless huhuhuhuhu


----------



## WhoIsJake (Jun 2, 2015)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> That already sounds like an unhealthy relationship. I say sever ties as soon as possible.


The relationship itself is amazing. We are just fragile with our deep emotions, so should the incident ever occur, we will probably lash out in extremes. 

She already said she will care about me forever, no matter what. We are still growing and maturing together.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Me: ESTP

Them:
ENFP
ISFP


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Sensational said:


> Me: ESTP
> 
> Them:
> ENFP
> ISFP


Ooh. Can I know the story with the ENFP?


----------



## douleur (Mar 12, 2017)

I am an INFP
He is an ESFP


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

My ex wife was an ESTJ. Although we divorced amicably, it still felt like a betrayal when she cheated on me.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

INTJ, and I don't really consider it romantic "heartbreak" but the worst/ultimately most manipulative and negatively affecting relationship I've been in was with an INFP. 

I think it's a bit funny, as NTs are often seen as having an upper hand in relationships with Fs by virtue of being cool-headed, but really, once they've gotten a foot in the door I find that due to their being more experienced with emotions and emotional issues, Fs are the ones that really end up having the potential to mess with me. They've got home court advantage.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

baitedcrow said:


> INTJ, and I don't really consider it romantic "heartbreak" but the worst/ultimately most manipulative and negatively affecting relationship I've been in was with an INFP.
> 
> I think it's a bit funny, as NTs are often seen as having an upper hand in relationships with Fs by virtue of being cool-headed, but really, once they've gotten a foot in the door I find that due to their being more experienced with emotions and emotional issues, Fs are the ones that really end up having the potential to mess with me. They've got home court advantage.


I dunno about NTPs since they have Fe and I lack experience with them, but the NTJs are huge softies once you get close to them. This has been true for every single one I've met, and I'm convinced it's true for the vast majority.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

baitedcrow said:


> INTJ, and I don't really consider it romantic "heartbreak" but the worst/ultimately most manipulative and negatively affecting relationship I've been in was with an INFP.
> 
> I think it's a bit funny, as NTs are often seen as having an upper hand in relationships with Fs by virtue of being cool-headed, but really, once they've gotten a foot in the door I find that due to their being more experienced with emotions and emotional issues, Fs are the ones that really end up having the potential to mess with me. They've got home court advantage.


It's true.
I have noticed that if Ts care about someone deeply, in a breakup or divorce, they secretly hurt the most. :/


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> It's true.
> I have noticed that if Ts care about someone deeply, in a breakup or divorce, they secretly hurt the most. :/


I'm a sensor + thinker, but I still agree. A lot of T's can feel such powerful emotions simply because we're not used to dealing with them. It can come as a complete shock to us.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Librarylady said:


> I'm a sensor + thinker, but I still agree. A lot of T's can feel such powerful emotions simply because we're not used to dealing with them. It can come as a complete shock to us.


And because us F types are constantly 'feeling,' it's probably why we move on faster lol. :tongue:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Ooh. Can I know the story with the ENFP?


Try and make this in a nut shell 
I would say we married with rose colored glasses. At that time money flowed decent we took that for granted. We each had a child from a previous relationship with no direct pre plans for a child. I did get pregnant (which is awesome would never change that). But suddenly us having a child together shifted our lifestyle. My stepsons mother at that time partied quite a lot as well as I was cheaper than daycare. This was just practical for all sides I was on board. But somewhere in there a practical temporary choice became a longer range mentality for him. In that time the recession hit hard. I would say this deeply onset his alcoholism. The natural stress that just comes with parenting, home up keep, bills etc tended to just get brushed off on me and he just stayed out or drowned himself into a beligerant mess at home. When I tried to address things it was met with either intoxication or a hang over. Also just having to always clean up beer bottles routinely was pretty annoying. At some point in there after Inwas undermined enough I started to do things that i knew would push his buttons. Wear a sluttier shirt for example than I even care to wear out now single. I had no problem playing on his insecurities. I grew more and more callous. This really hurt him. Anyways he retaliated physically a few times (shoulda just left the first incident I didn't exactly have a ton of resources) but also honestly what effected me most which was the constant instant resort to cruel name calling. He hated that I did not respect him ultimately and had to always question his decisions (uh yeah because he was a drunk). The worst toxic stuff came tho when I got callous and indifferent (no one wants to be around an ESTP who does not give a fuck literally -well outside the kids of course). I stopped going to all his families and friends stuff. When our youngest entered school I was excited to go work literally anywhere. Anyways he was very insecure about me working (the very glamorous job of being an ass wiper). The next year he basically was relentless on his insecurities with my working was really ridiculous. Anyways I left him. I held onto hope maybe he would seek treatment for his alcoholism and want to go to counseling and always left that door open. 

I think alcoholism played a way larger role here than ENFP
Actually we had a lot of passion and it was not all bad we did foster some growth for each other. Both of us supported each other in the successful set up of our own businesses. Which we both operate to this day me seasonal and him all year round.

Lol one thing which in his case I think was Enfp related was his hoarding (not to say you all are hoarders)
Omfg grr (I am purger of stuff). It felt like every time I made headway with getting rid of some shit he would some how manage to find more junk. Bleck gross I am a more sophisticated taste (i.e. Fuck no let's not leave piles of shit dropped random on the lawn (which I maintain). Lawn and landscaping were my sanctuary back then lol. 

Anyways I still think he is one of the kindest people I know (overall) Just a terrible husband and alcoholic. 

Annoying Enfp thing tho I could note which was just amplified with him more so because of the alcohol but either way exists in him anyways was his wanting to stubbornly argue with everyone about his moral view. That was a broken record. I am far more moderate.

Anyways we co parent pretty well together always have. Also I might say maybe a blessing in disguise over some of the shitty stuff is ENFP/ESTP has created very possibly complimentary angles for our kids. Our kids tend be pretty well rounded over all and I think it comes from that parenting combo somewhat.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Sensational said:


> Try and make this in a nut shell
> I would say we married with rose colored glasses. At that time money flowed decent we took that for granted. We each had a child from a previous relationship with no direct pre plans for a child. I did get pregnant (which is awesome would never change that). But suddenly us having a child together shifted our lifestyle. My stepsons mother at that time partied quite a lot as well as I was cheaper than daycare. This was just practical for all sides I was on board. But somewhere in there a practical temporary choice became a longer range mentality for him. In that time the recession hit hard. I would say this deeply onset his alcoholism. The natural stress that just comes with parenting, home up keep, bills etc tended to just get brushed off on me and he just stayed out or drowned himself into a beligerant mess at home. When I tried to address things it was met with either intoxication or a hang over. Also just having to always clean up beer bottles routinely was pretty annoying. At some point in there after Inwas undermined enough I started to do things that i knew would push his buttons. Where a sluttier shirt for example than I even care wear out now single. I had no problem playing on his insecurities. I grew more and more callous. This really hurt him. Anyways he retaliated physically a few times (shoulda just left the first incident I didn't exactly have a ton of resources) but also honestly what effected me most which was the constant instant resort to cruel name calling. He hated that I did not respect him ultimately and had to always question his decisions (uh yeah because he was a drunk). The worst toxic stuff came tho when I got callous and indifferent (no one wants to be around an ESTP who does not give a fuck literally -well outside the kids of course). I stopped going to all his families and friends stuff. When our youngest entered school I was excited to go work literally anywhere. Anyways he was very insecure about me working (the very glamorous job of being an ass wiper). The next year he basically was relentless on his insecurities with my working was really ridiculous. Anyways I left him. I held onto hope maybe he would seek treatment for his alcoholism and want to go to counseling and always left that door open.
> 
> I think alcoholism played a way larger role here than ENFP
> ...


Jesus fucking Christ, that was a ride lmao. 
Reading that, I don't see a problem at all with your callousness and indifference because I relate to that and would have done the same thing. Dude made you clean up after him wtf. Any self-aware ENFP woman would have bolted.

But yeah, I would say that guy was just a total tool who was simply not ready for marriage or anything in the long run and from the looks of what I've read, not yet ready to face reality. 

And yes. We hoard.
It's why cleaning my own room alone was difficult.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Wild said:


> I dunno about NTPs since they have Fe and I lack experience with them, but the NTJs are huge softies once you get close to them. This has been true for every single one I've met, and I'm convinced it's true for the vast majority.


Ugh, yes. Don't go around telling people that though. 



Alassea Telrunya said:


> It's true.
> I have noticed that if Ts care about someone deeply, in a breakup or divorce, they secretly hurt the most. :/


Depends on if the breakup was nasty or not. Otherwise I'd say no, that's not really true. I'm saying this as someone who was affected fairly significantly by a few breakups. I think a bad breakup might affect an introverted T more than an extroverted T.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

isfp

she's infj


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Depends on if the breakup was nasty or not. Otherwise I'd say no, that's not really true. I'm saying this as someone who was affected fairly significantly by a few breakups. I think a bad breakup might affect an introverted T more than an extroverted T.


It IS true from what other people tell me and what other Ts have admitted, sorry to say. But Fs indeed do move on faster and don't hurt as much in general because they have spent it all while Ts hold things in or deny therefore the blow is much harder.

If this does not apply to you specifically, then it doesn't.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> It IS true from what other people tell me and what other Ts have admitted, sorry to say. But Fs indeed do move on faster and don't hurt as much in general because they have spent it all while Ts hold things in or deny therefore the blow is much harder.
> 
> If this does not apply to you specifically, then it doesn't.


Well, like I said. It depends on whether the breakup was nasty or not. With every breakup I've had, the writing was on the wall long before it ended so it would end up being mutual. Plus I never said Fs wouldn't move on sooner, I was just saying it's not really true that every T is going to be devastated by a breakup. One of my friends (an ESTP) wanted to go out and party the next day after his divorce. I'm sure some of that was his way of coping with his loss but that doesn't really come off as deeply affected very much. :laughing:


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well, like I said. It depends on whether the breakup was nasty or not. With every breakup I've had, the writing was on the wall long before it ended so it would end up being mutual. Plus I never said Fs wouldn't move on sooner, I was just saying it's not really true that every T is going to be devastated by a breakup. One of my friends (an ESTP) wanted to go out and party the next day after his divorce. I'm sure some of that was his way of coping with his loss but that doesn't really come off as deeply affected very much. :laughing:


In that case then of course. That is why I only applied to the breakups where in the scenario, the Ts cares or loves that person deeply. :wink:


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> In that case then of course. That is why I only applied to the breakups where in the scenario, the Ts cares or loves that person deeply. :wink:


lol That's unfair. Of course I was in love and cared about every person I ever broke up with. It's just that the tell tale signs that a relationship is coming to an end are there long before it actually ends. I will say that losing a child is probably most devastating thing that can happen to a person, regardless of type. The ESTP I was referring to divorced with no children so it wasn't difficult for him to move on, I suppose.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> It IS true from what other people tell me and what other Ts have admitted, sorry to say. But Fs indeed do move on faster and don't hurt as much in general because they have spent it all while Ts hold things in or deny therefore the blow is much harder.


You can't just label it true just because some thinkers have admitted to you that they take breakups hard. It doesn't make sense to group ALL thinkers/feelers together like that, Fe/Ti vs. Fi/Te is huge in the processing of that sort of thing as well. A lot of thinkers actually don't even seem to realize how deeply a breakup has affected them, while many feelers tend to marinate in the pain and hold onto sentimental objects/ideas of the relationship, which can actually make the pain way worse than just letting it go. Some thinkers seem to have such low awareness of how bad it is that they move right on.

To say thinkers/feelers experience breakups _differently_ is a much more accurate statement, imo.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

My ESTJ 8 father was an abusive alcoholic when I was growing up. That's all I'll say on that. No one's done worse to me than him at that time though.

I think it comes down more to the individual than the type though. Any type can handle a situation well or poorly. Just depends on a lot of factors. My brother is an ESTP and got along with him just fine. Type differences can cause incompatibilities, but it's the person as a whole that matters in how they treat others.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Wild said:


> You can't just label it true just because some thinkers have admitted to you that they take breakups hard. It doesn't make sense to group ALL thinkers/feelers together like that, Fe/Ti vs. Fi/Te is huge in the processing of that sort of thing as well. A lot of thinkers actually don't even seem to realize how deeply a breakup has affected them, while many feelers tend to marinate in the pain and hold onto sentimental objects/ideas of the relationship, which can actually make the pain way worse than just letting it go. Some thinkers seem to have such low awareness of how bad it is that they move right on.
> 
> To say thinkers/feelers experience breakups _differently_ is a much more accurate statement, imo.


Since when did I group 'ALL' together like that?
I am simply speaking from my own experiences and others experiences that the majority does tend to back up what I say and so I believe it makes sense to generalize that the majority does tend to be like that because that is the pattern, leaving the minorities aside.

So yes. Let me clarify. It is true that in general, the pattern happens to be that feelers have the capacity to move on better. Also, I was just replying back to the other Ts on this thread who have admitted this as well aside from Scoobyscoob so I really don't see the problem.
I have also met too many Ts who claim that they have 'moved on' or 'have no feelings' easily turn out to not actually have moved on at all and were just trying to act tough lol. 
And those who hold things in/unaware how much they're hurting do tend to have it worse in the long run than those who openly wear their heart on their sleeves.

_*"...while many feelers tend to marinate in the pain and hold onto sentimental objects/ideas of the relationship, which can actually make the pain way worse than just letting it go. Some thinkers seem to have such low awareness of how bad it is that they move right on."*_

But did you actually see that happen? Did those feelers and thinkers tell you word for word that, that actually happened? Unless of course you were speaking about yourself alone.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> So yes. Let me clarify. It is true that in general, the pattern happens to be that feelers have the capacity to move on better. Also, I was just replying back to the other Ts on this thread who have admitted this as well aside from Scoobyscoob so I really don't see the problem.


I'm not trying to say there's a problem, I just disagree with you.



Alassea Telrunya said:


> I have also met too many Ts who claim that they have 'moved on' or 'have no feelings' easily turn out to not actually have moved on at all and were just trying to act tough lol.
> And those who hold things in/unaware how much they're hurting do tend to have it worse in the long run than those who openly wear their heart on their sleeves.


Yet many feelers like to talk nonstop to their friends and obsess about the relationship months to years after it's over, never letting go of it. Then I've known thinkers that will feel bad about it for awhile, and when they manage to rationalize it in their head, they feel better immediately.

One assumption I've noticed that you're making is that everyone heals better if they vent about things vs. "holding it in". Venting helps some people, but not everyone feels a need to vent, and certainly not everyone feels better just telling things to other people. Some people heal best by rationalizing things within their set of values and expectations, or by mentally compartmentalizing them by chronicity and time period, etc. I've found that some thinkers I know feel venting to be absolutely useless and accomplishing of nothing, even when I get them to do it. Funnily enough, I think talking about it is a method of healing that tends to help feelers much more than it does thinkers.



Alassea Telrunya said:


> _*"...while many feelers tend to marinate in the pain and hold onto sentimental objects/ideas of the relationship, which can actually make the pain way worse than just letting it go. Some thinkers seem to have such low awareness of how bad it is that they move right on."*_
> 
> But did you actually see that happen? Did those feelers and thinkers tell you word for word that, that actually happened? Unless of course you were speaking about yourself alone.


I see people experience it both ways all the time, yes. And even more ways than that, really. I've never noticed any overarching pattern like the one you're talking about where feelers move on more quickly, which leads me to guess that your sample size may be too small to extrapolate to the entire population :wink:


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Wild said:


> I'm not trying to say there's a problem, I just disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"Yet many feelers like to talk nonstop to their friends and obsess about the relationship months to years after it's over, never letting go of it. Then I've known thinkers that will feel bad about it for awhile, and when they manage to rationalize it in their head, they feel better immediately."
_
*Funny because I have seen it the other way around. Thinkers often vent to me non-stop about their problems with feelers in their romantic past. They constantly talk about how they are 'annoyed' and make fun of the feelers. They also talk about how they have cut off all connections yet in the end, still talk about them.
So I guess in the end, all types might do this after all.*

_"Funnily enough, I think talking about it is a method of healing that tends to help feelers much more than it does thinkers."_

*It does help feelers more. Doesn't take away my original point.*

_"One assumption I've noticed that you're making is that everyone heals better if they vent about things vs. "holding it in". Venting helps some people, but not everyone feels a need to vent, and certainly not everyone feels better just telling things to other people."_
*
Again, funnily enough, it was a thinker that told me that venting helps one out more in general (even for a thinker.) And that she has hurt too much by holding things in and telling herself that she is 'rationalizing' things.
What I have noticed that while they do 'rationalize,' it's still a scar that never really fades away and that most Ts on many websites only keep up an act for the sake of the unfeeling stereotype and aesthetics.*

*This isn't type related for the most part, but if I had to choose which side hurts more, I will still say the Ts from my own experience and correlation through my perspective.*

_"I'm not trying to say there's a problem, I just disagree with you."_

*The sentiment is the same. I am not trying to change your mind at all, but I still stand by what I say and my opinions because so far, objectively, I haven't seen anything to back up what you said, but hey, I keep an open mind.* :wink:


----------



## heartshapedbox (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm an INFP, and an ENTP made me want to tear my hair out.

The relationship didn't go places. I think it might have been because we're both unhealthy types. He would say things that really hurt me, and not understand why I was hurt by the fact. He was such a cold hearted prick, yet he was completely needy, always wanting some form of attention. It was difficult for me to deal with his behaviour, I felt like I was constantly being berated and laughed at for one thing or another. It's hard for me to even put it into words other than it was a mess, and I never want to see him again.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

heartshapedbox said:


> I'm an INFP, and an ENTP made me want to tear my hair out.
> 
> The relationship didn't go places. I think it might have been because we're both unhealthy types. He would say things that really hurt me, and not understand why I was hurt by the fact. He was such a cold hearted prick, yet he was completely needy, always wanting some form of attention. It was difficult for me to deal with his behaviour, I felt like I was constantly being berated and laughed at for one thing or another. It's hard for me to even put it into words other than it was a mess, and I never want to see him again.


Well damn. Are you two separated now?


----------



## heartshapedbox (Apr 16, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Well damn. Are you two separated now?


We went through a nasty breakup, he ended up moving away a little later anyway. It was a terrible situation for me, because around the time before it ended he really fucked me over. I don't like to talk about it much because it's embarrassing to admit, basically what happened was he sent some pictures of me which he had on his phone to some of his friends because he was mad at me for talking to a guy who he thought I was flirting with. So yeah, ENTP=Asshole who can ruin lives? At least mine.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

heartshapedbox said:


> We went through a nasty breakup, he ended up moving away a little later anyway. It was a terrible situation for me, because around the time before it ended he really fucked me over. I don't like to talk about it much because it's embarrassing to admit, basically what happened was he sent some pictures of me which he had on his phone to some of his friends because he was mad at me for talking to a guy who he thought I was flirting with. So yeah, ENTP=Asshole who can ruin lives? At least mine.


He just sounds like a petty loser from your typical young adult novel honestly. Not worth moping over imo.


----------



## themaraudingtimelord (Jul 7, 2014)

Me: INTP

Them:
ENTP
ENFJ


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

INFJ

I've never been in love, so I can't respond on heartbreak... but as far as types who have made parting more uncomfortable than it had to be -

ENFP - he just wasn't honest with me, and really immature.
He practically proposed while drunk and we were only newly moved in together with barely any length to the relationship... it didn't seem to mean anything to him when he said it, and so of course I laughed and said no to what seemed like a joke. After that he resented me and started acting suspicious when I was around other guys, even though I had benefited him with the trust of leaving him to go out drinking with his guy friends 5 days a week into the wee hours without ever worrying about it or bothering him about it. Since I was working full time we never saw each other anyway. I didn't have the time with him to feel close or develop feelings.
One night I was out with him and his/my friends at a bar, and he abandoned me to my friends to tear off with his friends, so I was forced to take a ride following him to the next bar with a guy friend - as soon as he saw me in the car with him he overreacted big time. 
After that he kicked me out of the apartment with no notice and no where to go... so I slept in my car for a few weeks while desperately trying to keep up at work and save enough for a new place. He then got married to some gal 2 weeks after kicking me out. LOL. 


ENTP - he was an ass, and I had to resort to drastic measures to get out of the relationship which I had never wanted in the first place. There was a big learning curve there on standing up for myself.


INTJ - We were never in a relationship, but he totally flirted with me and then froze out, multiple times... leaving me without any answers and it was super confusing.


ESTP - Pursued me relentlessly when I wasn't interested, ran away when I was, and had a gazillion girls hanging on the sides that he played with. Unlike a normal player type, I could tell he was honestly into me, but just relationship avoidant, and that had me waiting for him to wake up longer than I should have. It never went anywhere though. 



I'll add to this with a type that I know I screwed over:

INFP - I love my female INFP friends, but for some reason in guy form I was surprised to find myself not very respectful of him as a person, and I ended up manipulating him for selfish reasons, which I didn't realize the extent that I had done it until afterwards


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm honestly not sure, but I have a story. She was quite extroverted, cute, and ended up egoic, and controlling. Pity.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

fartface said:


> I'm honestly not sure, but I have a story. She was quite extroverted, cute, and ended up egoic, and controlling. Pity.


That is sad. What type do you think she was?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> That is sad. What type do you think she was?


She may not have been a thinker. Her parents however, INTJ father and possibly ENFP mother that was very fake. I got on well with her father.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Me = ENTP.

INFP > Manipulative and selfish. Used me until I was drained emotionally, financially and physically, then walked away ...
Never again with an infp - dispicable people!

ENFP > Always seeking attention, but lacked commitment. Ended with conflict and we haven't seen or spoken to each other since.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Clare_Bare said:


> Me = ENTP.
> 
> INFP > Manipulative and selfish. Used me until I was drained emotionally, financially and physically, then walked away ...
> Never again with an infp - dispicable people!
> ...


"Always seeking attention, but lacked commitment"

Me: *gives you a sheepish look*


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Heart?


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Rebecca.M said:


> INFJ
> 
> I've never been in love, so I can't respond on heartbreak... but as far as types who have made parting more uncomfortable than it had to be -
> 
> ...


Wow, what a record. Now it may be coincidental (probably is I assume), but it occured to me that they're all different types, and only one time/type. Now, please don't write off an entire MTBI-species based on one individual (again, understand that I'm not insinuating that's what you're doing, just an overall reminder to you and everyone not to zero in on types _too _much).

OR, you know, *go INTP*...?


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Wild said:


> I dunno about NTPs since they have Fe and I lack experience with them, but the NTJs are huge softies once you get close to them. This has been true for every single one I've met, and I'm convinced it's true for the vast majority.


If NTJs are softies, then NTPs are... compassionately vulnerable. Fe is indeed an entirely different beast, especially considering there are two sides of the coin of judging functions: Te-Fi vs Ne-Fe. So i works both way, i.e. you can count the impact double.

I think us NTs experience Feelings very raw a childlike (this manifests itself both positively and negatively, in the form of 'innocence' and 'out of control' respectively). And I only really notice when it pops out its head.

I'm an INTP and particularly vulnerable. I think - and only precious few get to know this side - it's a very warm, genuine and caring display of Extraverted Feeling.


----------



## uman (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm an ENTJ and my heart was last broken by another ENTJ.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm an INFP and my heart has been broken by an ESFJ, an INTP and an ESFP.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

versace said:


> I'm an INFP and my heart has been broken by an ESFJ, an INTP and an ESFP.


Story time with each type please? :3


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

uman said:


> I'm an ENTJ and my heart was last broken by another ENTJ.


Haha, two ENTJs hurting each other?
I imagine it be rather explosive.


----------



## uman (Apr 19, 2017)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> Haha, two ENTJs hurting each other?
> I imagine it be rather explosive.


Nah, it's not like that. I realized that there's a big disparity in our feelings, like, I really wanted to be close to this person and he doesn't feel the same way, and that's awkward and painful. It'll be okay. I'll take some time and reset my expectations and my efforts. But right now, it stings!


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

uman said:


> Nah, it's not like that. I realized that there's a big disparity in our feelings, like, I really wanted to be close to this person and he doesn't feel the same way, and that's awkward and painful. It'll be okay. I'll take some time and reset my expectations and my efforts. But right now, it stings!


Does said ENTJ have eyes on someone else?

Try ignoring him/act cold/play hard to get and see if he has a reaction to the sudden change.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I always do the one who does the heartbreaking because i cannot be broken hearted. I just pretend but my heart is hard as fuck


----------

